# international 1066 pto help needed



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

I am looking at buying a ih 1066 tractor. It does not have the TA trans. The problem is the pto will not engage. I want this tractor....but i cant buy it in its present condition without knowing what i am getting into. As i understand it..it can be removed from the rear and be rebuilt if that is what is needed. What else could be wrong? Could a mech. inclined person rebuild it at home?----any other thing anyone wants to add is appreciated.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

James, Unless it's a steal, I would pass and look for another one. Does the TA just not work and is stuck in one range or does it simply not have one?


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

check the lock up pressure also make sure the lever on the top left of the pto hasnt shered a pin


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If the problem is that you move the pto lever and the pto doesn't engage, there's a good chance that a little $.25 pin inside the housing is broke. Takes a mechanic who knows IH tractors about 1/2 hour to replace. My guy told me he carries a half dozen with him all the time because they break easily.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## fatbob (Jul 5, 2010)

I have one and the pto wont turn on if the oil is low in the transmission its the first thing that stops working.

Joe


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, the little pin is broke most likley. Whatever the problem its a cheap repair, 400 to 600 for complete overhaul of pto unit. Thats what I like about the old IH's, parts are cheap.


----------

